# Neosporin on scar?



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

I had TT 3 months ago. I had been putting vit E oil and hydrocortizone cream, as directed at my post-op appt. I still have a red scar, I think it looks like a bad cat scratch? I went to a vocal cord dr at an ENT office yesterday about my vocal nodules and he asked if I've been putting Neosporin on it. So, question is... Can I? Should I? I would love for this thing to heal up


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you? Sure. Will it do anything??? I can't see how it will. It is primarily an antibiotic cream and I would imagine your scar is well past the point of getting infected.


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh darn. Ok, thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You could try a scar cream such as Mederma. I have a friend who really advocates Mederma. I tried it and it didn't do much for me other than make my entire neck red and itchy.

Be sure to put sunscreen on the scar for a year to prevent hyperpigmentation.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I have a new small scar on my arm from skin cancer removal and I'm using vitamin e oil (I puncture a capsule of vitamin e and squeeze it out) at night and Maderma during the day. I'm very, very pale, so new scars are very red and noticeable on me and this seems to be helping some.


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 30, 2013)

The NP in my surgeons office reviewed things that can/should be used on the TT scar. She said that the best is silicone bandages. You can find "ScarAway" at Walmart. I bought it today but my surgery was on 
Sept 3rd so I think I will wait a few days to try. You can't use them if you are sensitive to latex. They are supposed to shrink, flatten and fade scars. They look interesting and say on the box that the technology is used by burn centers, plastic surgeons and hospitals. I'll know better in a few weeks/months. I also bought medirma prior to surgery but the NP say try the silicone scar sheets because they work better. Worth a try.


----------

